# Sticky  Report Posting Issues



## Administrator

Hello all,

We have recently made some updates to the site, if you are still having any posting issues please see this attached thread and report any issues with details in it so we can track them down.

Reporting Thread:
https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=23657407#post23657407

Thanks in advance,
Jeff M


----------

